# Rayman 3 problem



## r2k830 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi! 

I’ve just installed Rayman 3 Hoodlum Havoc on my laptop. When I try to run it the logo screen comes on but nothing else happens. The specs are

Hardware:

Intel Pentium Dual CPU T2390 @ 1.86Ghz
3062MB RAM
Display: Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family
358MB Memory
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Display mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)

Software:

Windows Vista Home Premium
AVG 8.0 antivirus

I have tried various compatibility settings, and googled the problem both without luck.


----------



## r2k830 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi again.

I know I am repling to my own question but after I posted it I did what I should have done before :embarased If anybody else has this problem this is what I did.

Run MsConfig (windows key + R then type msconfig)
Click on the start up tab
and untick the following;
Adobe Acrobat
Clone CD
HP Quick Launch Buttons
GoogleToolbarNotifier

I am unsure which one it was, so I have listed all that I disabled and now it works.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting the fix, may help someone else in the future.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

To me it looks like you didn't have enough ram and getting rid of those startup items just freed up some ram.

can you post the xact make and model of your laptop maybe you can put some ram in there


----------



## RawkHawkRockin (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi all, had the same problem and decided to make an account here to help some people out there.

Go to the Rayman 3 folder created by the installation and open R3_Setup_DX8
Now, choose resolution and texture quality that match your system.
I set the resolution to 1152x864 matching mine, and 32 bits. Bigo! It works!

:wave:


----------

